# Need some help to identify this "moto bike"



## 509clunk (Aug 6, 2012)

It has a tool box tank, troxel saddle, 26" wheels, wenatchee sporting goods badge, jiffy stand, should it have a drop stand??????


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 6, 2012)

509clunk said:


> It has a tool box tank, troxel saddle, 26" wheels, wenatchee sporting goods badge




Looks rollfast


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 6, 2012)

Well this is interesting.  I've never seen this tool box tank image on other bikes. I have a '36 Mead Crusader.  I have the catalog image to verify.  Could of been used on others I suppose.  Especially Mead, they outsourced for alot of different parts.  Never seen this graphic anywhere else though. Hope this helps
Here it is.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

Paint's really too nice to re-paint, especially the tank....many people would kill for that tank...


----------



## 509clunk (Aug 7, 2012)

i dont plan on doing anything to it other than add some accesories, i am also looking for a ratty battery tube for it so if you have one let me know

*i know i have very little posting history on the cabe but if you need any references please see my feedback on ratrodbikes.com*
thanks joel


----------



## 509clunk (Aug 7, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> View attachment 60279
> Well this is interesting.  I've never seen this tool box tank image on other bikes. I have a '36 Mead Crusader.  I have the catalog image to verify.  Could of been used on others I suppose.  Especially Mead, they outsourced for alot of different parts.  Never seen this graphic anywhere else though. Hope this helps
> Here it is.




wow thanks for the factory photo!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Nov 1, 2012)

Anybody know if this decal is reproduced by anyone? This is probably what I need on my mead.


----------

